# public vote, reality TV style, on whether to abort - unbelievable



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

WTF?  
I really can't believe this.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1330860/Should-abortion--decide-U-S-couple-set-website-unborn-child.html

/links


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Totally and utterly sick!


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i saw this in the paper today    it makes me sick. whats wrong with some people


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw it the paper and read with horror- if she does have the child I hope social services are involved!


----------



## molly1966 (Apr 10, 2010)

She says something about her brain imploding but I fear it already has. Very sad really.

Molly


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

POSTING FROM MY PHONE, SO DO NOT HAVE THE LINK BUT JUST TO REASSURE PPL, I HAVE SEEN SOME DETAILS THAT SEEM TO SHOW THAT THE POLL ISNT ACTUALLY REAL. THEY REGISTERED THE WEBSITE BEFORE SHE WOULD HAVE ACTUALLY CONCEIVED AND THEY ARE LINKED TO ANOTHER CLIMATE CHANGE DENIER WEBSITE. STILL VERY DISTURBED PEOPLE THOUGH X


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i read that she set it up when she was carrying a child that she MC'd and kept it for the next PG


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Ive jst read about her n him in a mag, why the hell wasnt they careful knowing they could concieve? its DISCUSTING! they knw they are carrying a healthy baby boy, and nearly 20wks pg! i hope n pray they keep him, if they chose not to, i hope they go to the adoption route. Its such a personal choice, and she claims she likes her life as it is, why change it  and the poll (according to my magazine) is in favour of abort. its too sad for words. attention seeking so an so's. and im sorry if any1 disagrees with my post, it is just my honest opinion on this situation!x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

From what I have read here

http://www.ministryoftruth.me.uk/2010/11/18/birth-or-not-busted-site-linked-to-climate-change-denier-site/

It really sounds like the poll is a fake by a seriously disturbed pro life fundamentalist. So although very upsetting, it doesn't look like it is a real situation xx


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

omg! I can't believe that! She should be put in police custody until the birth then have the baby taken away. 

I emailed them my opinion and suggested they abort themselves after the birth of that innocent baby..  Don't care. EVIL.


----------

